# فيلم البابا شنودة على الجزيرة الوثائقية كامل حصريًا



## +إيرينى+ (18 فبراير 2010)

شاهد فيلم البابا شنودة على الجزيرة الوثائقية كامل حصريًا
الفيلم على أربعة أجزاء مضغوطة على برنامج winrar
على الموقع ​http://www.mediafire.com/?mdmnuo1wygq
و​http://www.mediafire.com/?mw5yyx2mijz
و​http://www.mediafire.com/?gwzykmgnkzy
و​http://www.mediafire.com/?wmyjzw0zwjo


----------



## دميان (18 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2010)

*رجاء التأكد من الروابط لانها لا تعمل*​


----------



## the servant (19 فبراير 2010)

بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الة واحد امين​






فيلم البابا شنودة
على 
الجزيرة الوثائقية كامل حصريًا​















الفيلم مقسم على 4 اجزاء​








Quality || DVDRIP




Media Fire​

CD 1​

CD 2​


CD 3​



CD 4​


----------



## BITAR (19 فبراير 2010)

*جارى التحميل*
*شكرا the servant *​


----------



## the servant (19 فبراير 2010)

bitar قال:


> *جارى التحميل*
> *شكرا the servant *​



مشكور اخونا الحبيب نتمني من الناقل ان يذكر بمحبة مكان النقل حتي لانضيع اجر من تعب

سلام ونعمة


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (19 فبراير 2010)

*ثانكس the servant
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (20 فبراير 2010)

[SIZE="5"]سامحونى على إن الروابط لا تعمل 
و شكرا ليك يا the servant [/SIZE]
أنا حملتها من موقع منتدى الحق و الضلال و يبدو إنى أخطأت


----------



## طحبوش (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرا ع الفلم بس مافيش مشاهدة اون لاين و خلاص ؟


----------



## koko_john98 (20 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااا ربنا يبارك خدمتك و يعوض تعبك


----------

